# Move Earth Question



## idmartin (Dec 26, 2004)

Hi all

Could someone explain the "Reduced Steps" options for me under Move Earth?  I don't understand the sequence which suggests that metal is the easiest to move through and air the hardest.  Also I don't see the benefits from taking "Reduced Steps Two" compared to "Reduced Steps One".  What do you get at each step exactly?

Thanks in anticipation,

Ian


----------



## dekrass (Dec 26, 2004)

I took it as meaning that for three steps you can move through stone as easily as air, or move through metal as if it were sludge. 
The steps are listed from most difficult to easiest.


----------

